# Movie: 1408



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Did anyone see "1408" with John Cusack and Samuel L. Jackson?
It may still be in theaters but I doubt it. A terrific horror flick in the traditional sense.
I enjoyed it very much. Anyone else?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

nope, but i want to! I'll just buy the DVD. when you say traditional what do you mean?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I didn't get to the movies to see it but it will be out on DVD on Oct. 2, 2007. I definitely want to rent it.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

By traditional I mean tons of suspense, like Hitchcock films.
This is just a terrific scary movie. Often scary movies today involve so much blood and guts but not this one...well, not really. I won't tell you anymore.
You'll love it.

:jol:


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Jan 14, 2007)

I saw it in the theater and liked it a lot. It'll make you jump a few times, that's for sure. I prefer this type of horror movie to the slasher type anyway. I'd highly recommend seeing it on DVD.
I always figured anything with John Cusack in it has to be worth seeing. "Identity" is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, John Cusack really did a great job in this film. Not easy to do when you really don't have any other actors to play off of.
My fav of his is "High Fidelity"


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Just don’t read the book first. As with pure Stephen King justice.. the movie Pales in comparison. I believe they should have come up with a different name for the movie as there are so many changes made to the movie (that didn’t need to be changed).... Hey, a challenge... how many changes (unnecessary) did you see??? 

I stand by my feelings that the movie was okay, but should have been named something else.. perhaps then I wouldn’t be so hard on it.


----------

